# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  IGF andHGH Nazel spray

## Marty_4

What exactly does IGF do in relation to HGH and do HGH nazel sprays work?

----------


## DCannon

Your body produces IGF from hgh in your liver. Most if the benefits seen are due to IGF. I doubt nasal sprays work much.

----------


## Times Roman

agreed. HGH molecule too big, too unstable for anything except subQ injection.

----------


## justify

Nasal sprays are waste of money.

----------

